# Fatherhood



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

I've noticed that fatherhood does not come naturally to some of us. I had a dad who was gone a lot working. So, I did not have the best example while growing up. I think there are others like me who find themselves divorced and wondering about being a dad. 

I've found some useful resources.

National Center for Fathering | Fathers.com | How to be a Father | How to be a Dad | Tips for Dads | Be a Good Father | How to be a Good Father | How to be a Good Dad

Great Dads

Divorced Father's Network


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Mrlonelyhearts said:


> I've noticed that fatherhood does not come naturally to some of us. I had a dad who was gone a lot working. So, I did not have the best example while growing up. I think there are others like me who find themselves divorced and wondering about being a dad.
> 
> I've found some useful resources.
> 
> ...



Great idea Mr and thanks for the links. 
lt is hard under D and sep' situations. Never in my wildest dreams did l ever think l'd be going through it.

l'm still learning how it's going to be , getting my head around it , practicing this new insane deal that my d and me are going to have to live with now.
My dad was a strange example too. He was basically a very good man and dad to some of us but to others he was very unaware and insensitive old school. But l can still take a lot of good traits and lessons in him and many about what not to do to.

And l can offer one tip that works for me. lt doesn't matter what examples were or weren't set for us now, it doesn't matter.
The only real thing that matters in the end is the kind of dad we want to be and that we do our best to be that dad.
We can be whatever kind of dad we want to be , try it , you'll see , it works. Just feel your way, be patient , it takes lots of time and stay perceptive to your kids and work with that. 
Good luck.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love you guys for wanting to be the best dads you can. I have to keep reminding myself that there really are men out there who care enough to father their children. Thank you.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Biggest issue I have with Fatherhood especially single Fatherhood is being too firm or not firm enough with my 2 year old son. 

Since he pretty much is always with me, I don't really get "days off" so naturally he has to deal with me from a day in day out form too.

Something I would advise strongly. Is making a new friend that can become comfortable with how you talk about your challenges. My Father wasn't perfect, but far from being a bad Dad. 

They've both given me good advice. But I don't think either of them understand that I need to be constant and minimize mistakes, because well i'm the strongest form of "parent" he has.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Real Dads Don't Leave


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

whitehawk said:


> And l can offer one tip that works for me. lt doesn't matter what examples were or weren't set for us now, it doesn't matter.
> The only real thing that matters in the end is the kind of dad we want to be and that we do our best to be that dad.
> We can be whatever kind of dad we want to be , try it , you'll see , it works. Just feel your way, be patient , it takes lots of time and stay perceptive to your kids and work with that.
> Good luck.


AMEN!:iagree:


----------

